# Assistance needed to install 1/4 in router quick release adapter



## Meowstro (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a 1/4" router model # 320.17542 and recently purchased a router bit connector/adaptor kit #926691. The instructions seems simple enough, "Thread the QuickRout Connector onto the *router spindle shaft*...". However, in the manual paragraph 6 it states, " Slide the connector onto the *router shaft* as far as it will go.
1) my router shaft looks nothing like that in the diagram. The threaded end protrudes from the base of the router and the collets on the adapter does not fit. 
2)am I suppose to remove the threaded shaft and replace it with the shaft shown in the the diagram!? 
the picture provided shows the existing shaft of the router and the original collets and nut.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

For anyone that can help, that is apparently a Craftsman router.
GIYF

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

It's for the *Sears COMPUCARVE



QuickRout | eBay

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIP-Craftsman-1...=310312639271&ps=63&clkid=8868459307647082552

=========
*



Meowstro said:


> I have a 1/4" router model # 320.17542 and recently purchased a router bit connector/adaptor kit #926691. The instructions seems simple enough, "Thread the QuickRout Connector onto the *router spindle shaft*...". However, in the manual paragraph 6 it states, " Slide the connector onto the *router shaft* as far as it will go.
> 1) my router shaft looks nothing like that in the diagram. The threaded end protrudes from the base of the router and the collets on the adapter does not fit.
> 2)am I suppose to remove the threaded shaft and replace it with the shaft shown in the the diagram!?
> the picture provided shows the existing shaft of the router and the original collets and nut.


----------



## vaneric (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi joe
Can't see the picture but is it like the bosch nut where the adapter needs to be pushed firmly into the nut, which has a spring clip that holds the adapter when releasing and draws it out of the taper lock to release the bit?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, the adaptor is a specialty item that only fits the CarveWright machine or Sear's Craftsman branded version called the Compucarve. These are small self contained CNC routing machines for home use. The adaptor will not work on any other routers. Most Craftsman branded items are interchangeable for all their routers so I can sure understand why Joe was confused. We all live and learn.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I dunno guys - the packaging in both Bj's links clearly say in the lower right corner
"*fits ALL 1/4" Craftsman routers*"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

True, I have about 25 of them and they only fit the Craftsman Machine..buyer beware thing...must read the add in total.  and not pick out the parts you want hear..

One needs to do his home work 1st.if it sounds like it's to good to be true WELL...

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00926691000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

======



jschaben said:


> I dunno guys - the packaging in both Bj's links clearly say in the lower right corner
> "*fits ALL 1/4" Craftsman routers*"


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Bob - I think we're sayin the same thing here. Your link also says 

"Product Overview: 
Item Weight: 1.03 lbs. 
Manufacturer Warranty: 
Warranty Detail: Craftsman Warranty 
Guides & Instructions: 
Owner's Manual: Yes 
Rotary Tool Accessory: 
Accessory Type: QuickRout™ router bit connector/adapter kit 
Fits1/4 In. Shank Router: Fits all 1/4 in. Craftsman routers "

Looks like it's seriously mislabeled.


----------

